# Fundraiser for RHFC_Piper



## PipersSister (12 Nov 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm sister of (in)famous RHFC_Piper. If you don't know who that is, check the Army.ca homepage  

I'll try to keep this posting brief:

After a thoughtful & sombre Remembrance Day morning, followed by a rowdy bus tour of all the local Legions (and their bars), all the while listening to my brother play and play and play -- on a 15 year-old set of "loaner" pipes -- it struck me that he should have his *own* set.  He's been playing over 8 years on these pipes of sentimental value... 

After some prodding, he reluctantly told me about his "dream bagpipes".  We would like to see Ryan get them, and with donations, we can make this a reality. Need I say more?  

Here is the webpage with all the info: http://www.hollypagnacco.com/ryan/donations.html

Thank you so much & happy belated Remembrance Day,

~ Holly


----------



## PipersWife (12 Nov 2006)

I've been with rhfc_piper as long as he's been in the army (8 yrs).  Over the years his pipes have been good to him, but they're starting to get a little tired and I know he's always wanted his own set.  

I've always wanted to get some pipes for him, but because they cost so much I've never been able to...that still hasn't changed, especially since we just bought our first house and we have our wedding in April.

So for anyone that contributes any of their hard-earned money, I really do appreciate it and I know Ryan will too!   ;D


----------



## geo (12 Nov 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GEOFFREY-NEW-ROSEWOOD-BAGPIPE-IMM-IVORY-BPR1_W0QQitemZ140048907781QQihZ004QQcategoryZ16226QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ca/COCUS-WOOD-HIGHLAND-BAGPIPE_W0QQitemZ220046107111QQihZ012QQcategoryZ16226QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Yrys (12 Nov 2006)

first one :

Item location:	Sialkot, Pakistan

Shipping costs:	
To Canada -- GBP 20.00 (discount available) 

second one : 

Item location:	SIALKOT, PUNJAB, Pakistan

Shipping costs:	
To Canada -- GBP 30.00 (discount available) 

I'm glad they are saying that they are new, 'cause I could
 have questions about the provenance otherwise ...

I know instruments of music aren't cheap, and bagpipes
beeing a rarity would cost more, but why is the dream bagpipes
of RHFC_Piper so costly ?


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (12 Nov 2006)

on payday i will be sending you some, i miss the mighty pipes...
L&R Scot  R  Last class of inhouse R031 trained BTT INF 8901,


----------



## tlg (12 Nov 2006)

Money sent. All I got at the moment. Good luck and God Speed Piper.


----------



## PipersSister (12 Nov 2006)

I'm no expert on bagpipes, but I do play a unique & very rare instrument  -- the Japanese floor harp called a "koto".  I have seen lower-priced instruments, when typically they are $5,000-$10,000 each.  Made by hand, out of paulownia wood that is aged several years before assembling, without glues or fasteners. Quality is what you get for the price, and most obviously is the quality of sound.  (Plus quality of materials, quality of craftsmanship... but I digress.)

Like comparing a Lamborghini to a Hyundai.  It's... not quite the same  

I appreciate the question though!  And the ebay links!


----------



## TN2IC (12 Nov 2006)

Those Pakistan pipea are pure crap. I own a set... only thing they are good for is collecting dust. I swear, one way valve goes in a few seconds... everything. I was not impressed.

My two cents...
TN2IC


----------



## Klc (13 Nov 2006)

Having dabbled in piping as a cadet, I had the privilage of meeting a few great pipers. $3000 is very modest for a great set of pipes.

Unfortunately, my donation will have to wait till I get some more cash - but I do intend to chip in.

And as for the eBay pipes, he wants a synthetic canister bag, not some oiled hide.

No more seasoning for him, I gather.


----------



## PipersWife (13 Nov 2006)

Wow!  You guys are amazing!  No wonder rhfc_piper is always on this site at home...


----------



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2006)

Seasoning can be a pain... in the piping world...you get what you pay for basically..


----------



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2006)

There I email these folks and will see what they can do...

http://www.littlescotland.com/

They will come from New Scotland...Nova Scotia...


----------



## Brat56 (13 Nov 2006)

I live in Kitchener, and would be glad to give you my contribution....could we meet?


----------



## MP 811 (13 Nov 2006)

under NO circumstances do you buy a set of pipes from Pakistan OR a set of pipes off Ebay.......period.

You very well could find a treasure on Ebay, but do you really want to risk it?  I can tell you that there are several unsavoury types on Ebay perporting to be selling really great sets of pipes.  The only problem is the photos have been stolen from legitamate auctions and once you send your money........your pooched.

PM inbound


----------



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2006)

I was a victim of it.... lesson learned...


----------



## Klc (13 Nov 2006)

You could always mount them on a wall as a decoration... as long as you never have pipers over  ;D


----------



## PipersWife (13 Nov 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> You could always mount them on a wall as a decoration... as long as you never have pipers over  ;D



Believe it or not, we already have a (toy) set mounted to the wall!!  ;D

I wish he could just play those...hahaha


----------



## MP 811 (31 Jan 2007)

Below is a message ive posted on several babpipe related websites.  I couldn't exactly post on here guys as I knew Ryan came here and read the forums from time to time and the secret would be let out if I told y'all what I was up too.  BUT, the big day happened yesterday so I can rat myself out to you all now.  After I had heard about this, I took it upon myself to find a supplier of a set of pipes for Ryan.  Originially, I was looking for a cost set so as to not cost as much.  Kenny McCleod from  McCallum Bagpipes emailed me with an offer I couldnt refuse.  He had read about this endevour and decided to get involved by providing the set Ryan wanted...........for free!  Well I couldnt believe my ears but couldnt really hold my excitement!  Last Friday, the pipes arrived.  I had asked Kenny if it were possible to place a personalized shield on the bass drone for Ryan, making them more "his" type thing.  Again, Kenny came through with flying colours!  

Yesterday, I met Ryan, Holly and Lisa for the first time.  Funny hearing Ryan describe it.  "who's THAT guy??"  Seeing the smile on Ryan's face all night long made this totally worth all the time I put into this with contacts and whatnot.  So now you know a little about me.  Thanks to all of you that contributed to this.  We really do have a family within a family here.

cheers 

Well folks, the day came. I was sitting around the house the other day when UPS came a knocking, low and behold, Ryan's pipes had arrived! Gotta tell you all, they were a beautiful set!!! I had asked Kenny McLeod to put an inscription on the bass drone just to make it a little more "his" and Kenny came through with flying colours! We gave Ryan the pipes last night at practice and I gotta tell you, I felt a tremendous amount of pride. Pride for him, me and everyone who cared to send their encouragement and/or donate to the cause. It really reaffirmed my faith in the human race.

I want to thank everyone here who participated in this endevour. YOU are the folks that made this happen. Kenny and McCallum, Dont know what to say......you are a generous lot, and I for one will be singing the praises of McCallum bagpipes forever. Rob McCarthy, from McCarthy Highland Services, BIG shout out to you too my friend. You were always there with suggestions and help for this fundraiser to get steamrolling along. As a side note, Holly will be contacting you with regards to those donations you talked to me about. As well, you will be forever getting kind words from me and I will personally be directing business to you. 

I know im forgetting people here and im truly sorry. As with feel good stories, something no doubt happens to spoil the moment. I must take off as I spoke to my mom this morning and it appears my dad might have had a stroke last night. Thanks again to all of you and I hope to see many of you soon!

Below is a link to the KW Observer article on the hand over last night..........enjoy!!


http://www.therecord.com/NASApp/cs/C...=1024322199564


----------



## GAP (31 Jan 2007)

The Article, the link does not work in previous post

Stranger helps wounded soldier get bagpipes
MELINDA DALTON PHILIP WALKER, RECORD STAFF  WATERLOO (Jan 31, 2007)
Cpl. Ryan Pagnacco finally gets his "dream set" of bagpipes.
Article Link 

The inscription engraved on the small metal plate sat nearly hidden amid the pieces of one of the world's most complicated instruments.

But the succinct words said it all:

Made for Ryan Pagnacco, 2007, McCallum bagpipes.

Pagnacco, 27, didn't even notice the discreet name plate that would forever mark the pipes as his own until he had belted out a few tunes on the instrument.

"That's just amazing," the soft-spoken reservist said as his fiancée, Lisa Doemer, read the inscription. "I don't know what to say."

For the past two months, Doemer and Pagnacco's sister have been raising funds to buy the soldier, a corporal with the Royal Highland Fusiliers, his "dream set" of bagpipes.

Yesterday, that dream came true thanks to the help of a stranger.

Injured in the so-called friendly-fire incident that claimed the life of a Canadian soldier just after Labour Day, Pagnacco was sent home to recover.

Cut off from his comrades still on the battlefield and healing from several shrapnel wounds to his legs, chest and hands, Pagnacco spent the past few months slowly returning to his beloved bagpipes.
More on link


----------



## MP 811 (31 Jan 2007)

hmmmmmmmm, thanks GAP, not sure why it didnt come out the first time!

http://www.therecord.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=record/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1170197438147&call_pageid=1024322085509&col=1024322199564


----------



## brihard (31 Jan 2007)

That's absolutely incredible. I love the kind of stuff we see like this among the military community.

Would it be a safe guess that you'll be in Trenton to pipe your platoon in?


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2007)

Glad that things worked out
Even happier to see that Piper has plans to greet his comrades home with a wee bit of a tune to mark the occasion.

Best wishes

Chimo!


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2007)

Well done!!!!!!!!!

If someone can post an .mp3 or .wav of a tune thru the new pipes, would really appreciate it.

Take care RHFCP.....


----------



## RHFC_piper (31 Jan 2007)

All I can say is;

*THANK YOU!!!!*


I can't find the words to accurately express my gratitude (other than the above statement).  I now have a lot of letters and emails to send out to a lot of people who were very generous in all their donations. All of those dontations will now go to the Wounded Warrior Fund, which is, in my oppinion, a great cause.  

What happens now; Well, I'm on my way back to Petawawa on the 12th or so of next month, to finish up my contract.  I will be waiting for my platoon / company's return and if I can, I will personally meet every flight they're on, in Trenton and play as they deplane... If that doesn't work out, I'll just wait 'till the party / memorial after their return.

Again, Thank you all.


----------



## gaspasser (31 Jan 2007)

Piper, let me know when you are in town for thier arrival, I'd love to hear you belt out a toon on yur new pipes..






...only if you know Scotland the Brave and Black Bear...they're the only two toons that stir my heart...


----------



## charlesm (31 Jan 2007)

Good Article on one of our members!!


http://www.therecord.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=record/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1170197438147&call_pageid=1024322085509&col=1024322199564



Stranger helps wounded soldier get bagpipes

MELINDA DALTON


  
PHILIP WALKER, RECORD STAFF  
Cpl. Ryan Pagnacco finally gets his "dream set" of bagpipes.



WATERLOO (Jan 31, 2007)

The inscription engraved on the small metal plate sat nearly hidden amid the pieces of one of the world's most complicated instruments.

But the succinct words said it all:

Made for Ryan Pagnacco, 2007, McCallum bagpipes.

Pagnacco, 27, didn't even notice the discreet name plate that would forever mark the pipes as his own until he had belted out a few tunes on the instrument.

"That's just amazing," the soft-spoken reservist said as his fiancée, Lisa Doerner, read the inscription. "I don't know what to say."

For the past two months, Doerner and Pagnacco's sister have been raising funds to buy the soldier, a corporal with the Royal Highland Fusiliers, his "dream set" of bagpipes.

Yesterday, that dream came true thanks to the help of a stranger.

Injured in the so-called friendly-fire incident that claimed the life of a Canadian soldier just after Labour Day, Pagnacco was sent home to recover.

Cut off from his comrades still on the battlefield and healing from several shrapnel wounds to his legs, chest and hands, Pagnacco spent the past few months slowly returning to his beloved bagpipes.

But after eight years of parades, training exercises and, most recently, the dry heat of an Afghanistan battlefield, the loaner pipes had seen better days.

A hesitant Pagnacco finally agreed to the fundraiser after his sister and fiancée posted a plea for funds on the military-frequented website, Army.ca. Within days, donations were flooding in from all over the country.

Yesterday, unaware that his dream pipes had finally arrived thanks to the work of a man he'd never met, Pagnacco finally held his new prized possession for the first time.

A piper with the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders in Hamilton, Darryl Owen was moved by Pagnacco's story and, though he'd never met the fellow piper, he felt compelled to help.

"I read about Ryan and I contacted several suppliers in the region," Owen said yesterday as Pagnacco cradled the new pipes in his arms. "Then I contacted Kenny MacLeod (manager of) McCallum bagpipes. He said, 'I'll provide you with a set for free, it's a worthy cause.' "

The pipes arrived from Scotland by courier on Friday. Owen sent an e-mail to Pagnacco's sister: "They're here."

For weeks, Pagnacco's family kept silent about the pipes. Their fundraiser netted almost enough money to buy the pipes, but then Owen stepped in.

"He's a fellow piper," Owen said to explain why he wanted to help. "He's a soldier and a piper and just look at the smile on his face. It was all worth it."

Owen drove from Hamilton to help Holly and Doerner surprise Pagnacco, who was readying for his weekly practice with the Royal Highland Fusiliers Pipes and Drums at the armoury.

Pagnacco fell silent as the stranger approached, handed him a bagpipe case and said, "This is for you."

"Oh my God, these are awesome," Pagnacco said as he opened the case.

"I knew this would make his day," Doerner said, beaming as her fiancé tuned the pipes with the band's pipe major, Sgt. Doug Davidson.

Pagnacco played a few tunes with his bandmates before inspecting his new instrument.

His family was taken aback by the donations that came in to help fund Ryan's dream. More than $2,600 arrived from soldiers, military families, civilians and organizations all over the country. "We had people who said they donated because their fathers or grandfathers were pipers," Doerner said. "People have been so generous. It's unbelievable."

Now that Pagnacco has his free pipes, the money will go to the Sapper Mike McTeauge Wounded Warrior Fund. A check will be presented Saturday at a benefit at Fiddler's Green.

Pagnacco's old pipes will find a good home, too. "These ones were always the military's pipes. . . now they'll go back to another piper who is learning to play."

Pagnacco returns in February to CFB Petawawa. After six months at Kandahar, the soldiers who started the journey to Afghanistan with him are returning home.

"I wanted to see the guys come back. Now, I'll be playing for them."

mdalton@therecord.com


----------



## RHFC_piper (31 Jan 2007)

My Sister, PipersSister, who started this whole endeavor and has been keeping track of my media actions, has posted pictures and information about the pipes and such HERE.

And again, I say; Thank you all.


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> All of those dontations will now go to the Wounded Warrior Fund, which is, in my oppinion, a great cause.
> 
> What happens now; Well, I'm on my way back to Petawawa on the 12th or so of next month, to finish up my contract.  I will be waiting for my platoon / company's return and if I can, I will personally meet every flight they're on, in Trenton and play as they deplane... If that doesn't work out, I'll just wait 'till the party / memorial after their return.
> 
> Again, Thank you all.



Out looking for a party again?

Play them a good tune to let them know you're back & are in good form

Best wishes

Geo


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Feb 2007)

http://www.therecord.com/gallery/bagpipes/


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Feb 2007)

You probably could have fit your name in one or two more places in there, couldn't you? :rofl:

Seriously, good on you......


----------



## niner domestic (2 Feb 2007)

Good on you Piper!  If you're taking requests, I'd love to dance to your renditions of:

The Orange and The Blue - Highland Fling
Ghillie Callum - The Sword
Devil in the Kitchen -  Double Swords
Barren Rocks of Aden - Foursome Swords
The Smith's a Gallant Fireman - Sean Truibhas
The Battle of the Somme  - The Lilt
The Atholl Highlanders - The Flora MacDonald
Crossing the Minch - Sailor's Hornpipe
Barabara's Jig - The Irish Jig
The Australian Ladies - Foursome Reel (denotes number of dancers not time sig)
The High Road To Linton - Eightsome Reel (see above)


----------



## PipersSister (2 Feb 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!  We are speechless and absolutely thrilled 

Surprising Ryan with the Pipes (video)

Darryl, you rock!  Kenny & everyone at McCallum Bagpipes, WOW!!!  Thanks again!!!!!

http://www.ryanpagnacco.com


----------



## MP 811 (2 Feb 2007)

It was really nothing!  As I said in the news article, fellow soldier, fellow piper.........end of story.


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Feb 2007)

PipersSister said:
			
		

> Thank you thank you thank you!!!!  We are speechless and absolutely thrilled
> 
> Surprising Ryan with the Pipes (video)
> 
> ...



Magic,

Just magic!!! Loved how he played Highland Laddie Sounded like heaven!!

dileas

tess


----------



## swahili (3 Feb 2007)

As the grand-daughter of a Scottish highlander piper (POW, 2nd world war), I would like to thank everyone here for the support they have given to Ryan   This kind of comraderie is what we need to see again 

Take care!


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Feb 2007)

RHFC_Piper is an amazing piper. I enjoyed watching the video and want to say thanks to the McCallum Company for their wonderful gift.


----------



## MP 811 (15 Feb 2007)

yep, I hope to play with him this summer at some of the different venues around the area!


----------



## RHFC_piper (15 Feb 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> RHFC_Piper is an amazing piper. I enjoyed watching the video and want to say thanks to the McCallum Company for their wonderful gift.



I'm not an 'amazing' piper... I'm more of an average or adequate piper. Thanks for the compliment though   (I do appreciate it a lot.)




			
				MP 811 said:
			
		

> yep, I hope to play with him this summer at some of the different venues around the area!



I'll try to be sober for the Cambridge highland games this year.   ;D

If all else fails, we can just get together and play.

BTW... Thanks again.


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2007)

(being sober is a highly overrated quality while attending highland games)


----------



## RHFC_piper (15 Feb 2007)

ok... I'll rephrase;  I will try no to get 'fall-down' drunk at the Highland games, so as I can play the pipes and actually produce a 'Tune' and not just noise.

Better?  ;D


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2007)

hehe.... much (more realistic )

CHIMO!


----------

